# Urea 46-0-0



## EasTex (Jul 28, 2019)

Have a tiff 419 lawn and want to put down urea 46-0-0 fertilizer 
Any more Benefiets to this fertilizer than greening up?
Can I mix some 16-4-8 HUMIC DG fertilizer from The Anderson at the same time?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

To push growth with your bermuda urea is the best bang for your buck. Especially with a 1/2 acre.

I wouldn't mix them together in a spreader at the same time as you could end up with uneven distribution, but you could throw them both down separately if needed.

If your not trying to push growth though you may want to go light on the urea.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

FlaDave said:


> To push growth with your bermuda urea is the best bang for your buck. Especially with a 1/2 acre.
> 
> I wouldn't mix them together in a spreader at the same time as you could end up with uneven distribution, but you could throw them both down separately if needed.
> 
> If your not trying to push growth though you may want to go light on the urea.


Can you over apply nitrogen? Is there a max amount of N lbs per 1,000 ft.² per month if you're trying to push a thin lawn or have it fill in bare spots?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Jeremy3292 said:


> FlaDave said:
> 
> 
> > To push growth with your bermuda urea is the best bang for your buck. Especially with a 1/2 acre.
> ...


From my understanding bermuda takes up as much N as it can to a certain point with the right growing conditions.

To promote grow in I was recommended to throw .5lb N/M weekly when I first started. I had a decent lawn by the end of that season.

I wouldn't go throw down 2lbs N/M once a month. Spoon feed less more often for grow in.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

I've read not to exceed 2lbs per month.

For my plugs I'm doing 0.5/week. For my regular Bermuda lawn I'm doing 0.5 every two weeks. For my St Augustine I'm doing 0.5/month.

I enjoy spreading so I don't mind the frequency.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

FlaDave said:


> Jeremy3292 said:
> 
> 
> > FlaDave said:
> ...


That spoonfeed of urea weekly would be a supplement to your standard complete fertilizer (or N/K) w/ slow release N that is done every 4 to 6 weeks, correct?


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

Jeremy3292 said:


> FlaDave said:
> 
> 
> > Jeremy3292 said:
> ...


That depends.

If organic slow release say Milo or clone than that's fine. Throw that down all you want.

I would avoid slow release synthetic nitrogen while using urea to push growth. Or back the weekly spoon feedings down to stay under 2lbs N/M monthly as @david_ stated above.

There's only so much the plant can take up and ive also read 2lbs monthly is about max.


----------



## Jeremy3292 (Apr 30, 2020)

FlaDave said:


> Jeremy3292 said:
> 
> 
> > FlaDave said:
> ...


Perfect, thanks


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

The highest N I can find is this one. Is this a decent product to push growth?
Price is right for $12 a 50lb bag


----------



## kg70041 (Aug 22, 2019)

Should push growth just fine, but I'd be more concerned with the amount of Sulfur potentially raising the pH of your soil if you consistently drop this particular product. Not sure if it would be enough to really change things quickly, but it would add up.

If you're in Guntersville, I can see a SiteOne and a Ewing in Huntsville along with some smaller landscape supply stores near Gadsden. I would give those guys a call to see if you can find some 46-0-0 to be safe. Grab a few applications worth and store it if you have the room, much easier than running out to pick up a bag or two over and over.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

Ammonium sulfate will lower your soil pH, but I wouldn't worry about it as the effects are small at the rates you'll be applying. Water that product in if you can and don't spread on wet turf. That reduces changes of burning from AS and volatilization of urea.


----------



## jasonbraswell (Aug 18, 2019)

Yeah, I was under the impression it would lower pH also.
I watched this video a few times. https://youtu.be/s8aOZIx2Rlk
It's way over my head but seems the pH will not move much in the grand scheme of things when I put down 50 lbs of fert per acre.


----------



## mha2345 (Mar 30, 2019)

When spraying urea, should I add a surfactant, and also is it necessary to water in when applying via spray?


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I don't use a surfactant. You should water it in afterwards.


----------



## coreystooks (Aug 6, 2019)

If you have a Rural King close they usually carry urea. The one in Muscle Shoals does.


----------



## FedDawg555 (Mar 19, 2020)

https://andersonsplantnutrient.com/turf/hcu

Anderson's Humic Coated Urea 44-0-0 is also a great product to spread or spray.


----------

